# Don't know an interesting or descriptive title, sorry...



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi.. I'm new here-obviously-, my english is so horrible and don't know what to say about me... It's too late and... I don't know. I read a lot here but I've never known what can I say, maybe 'cause my english is not the best-I think I already spoke about this...-. So... hello.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Galaris and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Galaris. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome!! :happy:

PS, if you never would have said that English isn't your first language, no one would have noticed. :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*

Your English is actually quite good.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

you seem to be doing really good with the English Welcome to PC


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café! :happy:


----------



## WolfXC (Aug 30, 2009)

Galaris said:


> Hi.. I'm new here-obviously-, my english is so horrible and don't know what to say about me... It's too late and... I don't know. I read a lot here but I've never known what can I say, maybe 'cause my english is not the best-I think I already spoke about this...-. So... hello.



not fair i should have said that too XDD


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Galaris said:


> Don't know an interesting or descriptive title, sorry...


I was interesting once. It's overrated. Welcome to the forum.

(That's a lie. I was never interesting.)


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Bienvenida a PersonalityCafe. 
Espero que tu tenga una estancia agradable. 

(Sorry. My Spanish is a little rusty)


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Galaris said:


> Hi.. I'm new here-obviously-, my english is so horrible and don't know what to say about me... It's too late and... I don't know. I read a lot here but I've never known what can I say, maybe 'cause my english is not the best-I think I already spoke about this...-. So... hello.


Greetings Galaris! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us! Your english is fine and your title is interesting. :tongue:


----------



## Paris877 (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, or perhaps Cafe... either way : ) I found your title to be rather interesting actually lol.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

*About food...*

Thank you all for the welcome, I hope my grammar mistakes won't lead you to suicide. Aaaand... I hope this cat was born in the moon and you'll bring him back home, if not, I'll kill you.
(I know people who needs the words "I'm not talking serious" in their faces, I hope I won't need it)
And... Could someone tell me how can I feed my pet? It's cute and I don't want him dead DX
PS: I found the market! And bought a cake *¬*


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Your English is better than most of my friends who speak English as a first language and have finished grad school.

I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

Irulan said:


> Your English is better than most of my friends who speak English as a first language and have finished grad school.
> 
> I'm not even kidding.


@[email protected]
It flatters me:crazy: I'm 16 and here in Spain, the subjet English hasn't got the best teachers, but I tried to learn by myself-if not, I couldn't write more than 2 words without committing-has it got double t?:sad:- a spelling mistake. But you see, I still commit A LOT of grammar and spelling mistakes-. So, thank you very much:blushed:


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Okay.

:happy:

I can see now what you're having a hard time with. But perfection doesn't matter on here as long as we can understand you. And we can!!! So keep writing. You're doing a great job.

I love that picture in your signature.


----------



## squealo (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey there, I am a newbie also. This site is so interesting and has a lot of info to offer. Enjoy!


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Salutations


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

Irulan said:


> Okay.
> 
> :happy:
> 
> ...


I hope one day people who speaks English could understand me, 'cause now I still commit grammar and spelling mistakes which makes my words meaningless DX
My profile picture or the heart beating? I've made both with Photoshop, and the truth is that I love the picture too <3:laughing:


----------

